# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Αστικη PSTN -= νουμερα -=

## villasg

Παιδες θα ηθελα οσους ξερουν νουμερα για προσβαση στο νετ απο αστικη κληση.
210 , 211 klp
Λογω του απο τη δουλεια δεν γινεται να καλεσω 8965......
Μονο 210 , 211 κλπ.

Παμε να κανουμε εναν οδηγο για ολους 
Ξεκινω με αυτο που βρηκα και παιζει 

2111805000
User : tellas
Pasw: free

----------

